# Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Royal Salute Cigar Review - Fantastic cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

While very long, it took about 2 hours to smoke, so not too bad considering the intimidating size. Construction was perfect, draw was surprisingly...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente Royal Salute Cigar Review - Fantastic cigar


----------

